

Why the international Kindle is an achivement. - erlik
http://www.tech-no-media.com/2009/10/why-international-kindle-is-achivement.html

======
stcredzero
I wonder if censorship-happy governments like China have reacted to this yet?

~~~
johannchiang
Amazon (Joyo in China) don't have Chinese Kindle books. And Kindle doesn't
support Chinese characters without hacks yet.

With censorship on print books, China is already the biggest market for eBooks
(no copyright though).

